# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  تعلم دروس الفوتوشوب خطوة بخطوة..رابط رائع

## شذى البنفسج

أضخم مكتبة لدروس الفوتوشوب خطوة بخطوة تصبح مصمم محترف...


الرابط :


http://www.ps-revolution.com/forum/f8/t2503/

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Icon30:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مشكورة يا شذى جدا جدا جدا  :Smile: 


يعطيكِ الف الف عافية  :Icon30: 
[/align]

----------

